# HD Receivers, DVRs and R22 0x097F, Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22.
*Hx2x: 0x097F/0x497F*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/217217-hx2x-0x097f0x497f/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.
Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._
_Thanks!_


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I got it on my HR24-100 very early this morning around 3 am.
I just reset my receiver ( I always do after a firmware change ) and waiting on it to get cranked up. I will post if I see any problems alltho I was not having any problems with the version that was already installed.

Edit / Add: The first thing I see different is when I checked the Satellite Signal Strength.
I now have 99 (ca ) and 99 (cb ) instead of the 99 (c ) that I used to see when I checked it.

Another thing that might be different: When I did a software reset it totally wiped my Guide data as if I had done 2 resets in 30 minutes.
Last week when I did a reset I still had 6 days worth of Guide data when it restarted.

I don't know if it is the weather or the added satellite that has improved my picture but they look better than ever this morning.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The added satellite info was on the front end only. The box could already tune to channels on it, this would be for DirecTV14.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

I now have a "Recently Watched on Demand" folder in my playlist for a DVR that is not networked. 

Any way I can get rid of this?

Jdg


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

> I got it on my HR24-100 very early this morning around 3 am.


How do you know when it updates? I just replaced an HR20, where I would turn off the blue ring, with an HR24 that doesn't have a really bright blue ring. What tells you about updates?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Jon J said:


> How do you know when it updates? I just replaced an HR20, where I would turn off the blue ring, with an HR24 that doesn't have a really bright blue ring. What tells you about updates?


Press and hold the info button on the remote until a data screen comes to the TV and the version and date of the new firmware will be on that screen.
Another method to get to the same place is :Menu, Settings & Help, Settings and you are there also.


----------



## remotevision (Apr 8, 2015)

I received this latest update yesterday morning on my H24-100 and my audio no longer works when using HDMI. I have tried everything!

Specs:

HR24-100 (0x097F)
Samsung LED Smart TV (Series 7)

Here's what I've tried:

Rebooting & unplugging both receiver and TV
Tried 4 different HDMI cables, including all 3 HDMI ports on TV
Made sure ARC was turned off everywhere
Apple TV and DVD player STILL work fine (audio and video) using HDMI - tried in same port with same cable as DirecTV
Plugged old Panasonic Plasma TV into DirecTV and video and audio worked fine through HDMI
DirecTV technician was out today but once it worked on my Panasonic he was convinced it's my TV. I'm not convinced yet however.
I also plugged the TV into my 2nd unit (HD, non-dvr) upstairs using HDMI and video & audio work perfectly. Software on that box hasn't been updated since 11/12
Since my tv works fine for all other devices using HDMI, I can't help but wonder if there was some type of change in the software. Also knowing that they have had work going on specifically in regards to Samsung TVs.

http://www.cnet.com/news/directv-launches-4k-exclusively-to-samsung-tvs/

Any thoughts? What is the best way to notify DirecTV of this problem?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Make sure DD is turn off on your HR24, and also make sure that Secondary Audio (SAP) is not set to an "empty" track


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

JohnDG said:


> I now have a "Recently Watched on Demand" folder in my playlist for a DVR that is not networked.
> 
> Any way I can get rid of this?
> 
> Jdg


Go into menu, settings, whole home, external device, then set recently watched to hide.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

remotevision said:


> I received this latest update yesterday morning on my H24-100 and my audio no longer works when using HDMI. I have tried everything!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


That/s a lot off stuff to narrow it down. The Samsung, is it Internet connected with the latest firmware?

Other than that I'd recommend a Tech come out(the last one if you have his number) do a send report and submit a field problem report.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

remotevision said:


> I received this latest update yesterday morning on my H24-100 and my audio no longer works when using HDMI. I have tried everything!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


Just as a test only, do you have a red and white cable set that you can run from the DTV receiver to the TV or does it have an optical connection you can try ?
This would check to make sure the Audio part of the receiver was working, just not for some reason going out of the HDMI.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> Press and hold the info button on the remote until a data screen comes to the TV and the version and date of the new firmware will be on that screen.
> Another method to get to the same place is :Menu, Settings & Help, Settings and you are there also.


Sorry I didn't make my question clearer. My other HRs have a very bright blue ring that can be turned off but turns back on notifying you when the receiver downloads updates. Is there some sort of visual cue on the HR24 receiver to do this?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Jon J said:


> Sorry I didn't make my question clearer. My other HRs have a very bright blue ring that can be turned off but turns back on notifying you when the receiver downloads updates. Is there some sort of visual cue on the HR24 receiver to do this?


I think the blue ring getting brighter is the result of the receiver being reset. This would happen if you dimmed the light and then reset the receiver it would then be bright again and you would have to go thru the steps to dim it again.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jon J said:


> Sorry I didn't make my question clearer. My other HRs have a very bright blue ring that can be turned off but turns back on notifying you when the receiver downloads updates. Is there some sort of visual cue on the HR24 receiver to do this?


All the 2 tuner HRs have those blue rings. You can turn them off and you'll know when a new update comes down by the lights coming on again.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have found another problem with this latest release.
I was recording the Nascar Race. I had it set to record and extra hour. I looked at the progress bar and it only showed an extra half hour so I changed the Recording / Episode option to end 1-1/2 hours later. The bar did not change like it used to do. It still showed the extra 1/2 hour.
I then changed it to stop on time. It still did not change the progress bar. When the recording stopped it stopped on the guide scheduled time.
I have 2 more recordings scheduled to record tonight. One has an extra half hour and one has an extra 1-1/2 hours. I will see how much extra they record over the Guide time frame and report back tomorrow.

Update: The programs recorded last night with the proper add on times. The progress bar shows the actual time that was recorded.

Today I chose a program that was going to end in 10 minutes and pressed the orange record button. When I pressed the play button it showed properly. When I added time it did not show in the progress bar. I left the channel and went to another channel. I then went into the play list and chose the program. The progress bar now showed the correct recording time including the additional requested. 

So I just tried 1 more. I got on a channel that was ending soon, pressed the orange button to record. Then I added 5 minutes to the record time. Again the additional time did not display in the progress bar. This time I did not leave the channel and just let time go by. At the scheduled end of the program the orange light did not go out. 5 minutes later the orange light went out. When I went to the play list and chose the program the progress bar was correct including the additional 5 minutes.

Bottom line: The progress bar does not update if you are on the channel that you are recording but the recording will record the additional time you requested.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

* 0x097F* This update has been great for my HR20 & 21.. I've been living with sluggish remote commands & recordings starting late since the last update.. (last year?)
Ecstatic that they now perform like they should..


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

west99999 said:


> Go into menu, settings, whole home, external device, then set recently watched to hide.


Thank you


----------



## bforan21 (Jan 5, 2007)

Is there a possibility to get the actual release notes for this latest version, other than the following:

*The Contents of this Release: (Differences based on previous national releases)*
New features

none
Updated and Improved:

Stability
This doesn't answer any questions for this issues I've been experiencing since the last release.

Any additional info would be appreciated ... Many Thanks


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Those are the actual release notes. Nothing on the front end has changed, it's a stability release.

What issues are you experiencing?


----------



## macnicol (Mar 15, 2015)

Experiences frequent freezes to my HR24/500 since the SW updates. Have to reset using the red reset button. Anyone having these issues?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Slower than mud on 2 HR-34s.

The slowest firmware I have ever seen on the HR34.

Cavet - I have a 4TB Hard Drive with is pretty well loaded. The more shows you have, the worst the units perform - but difference between 0987 and this is agonizing.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd definitely clear the guide after this firmware update. Not saying that will fix that, but I just find it never hurts.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

OX9f6 landed at 2:20 AM. What should we be looking for besides bug fixes, etc..


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ed Campbell said:


> *OX9f6 *landed at 2:20 AM. What should we be looking for besides bug fixes, etc..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


That is supposed to be for Genies as I read the Firmware watcher.
Do you have that on an HR2? ?


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> That is supposed to be for Genies as I read the Firmware watcher.
> Do you have that on an HR2? ?


On a GEnie. Posting while still working on 1st coffee. :-]

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ed Campbell said:


> On a GEnie. Posting while still working on 1st coffee. :-]
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I certainly know how that is. LOL


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have had this software / firmware version since 4-7 on my HR24. Today when I went to the List to see what I had recorded last night I had this new folder about recently downloaded that others have mentioned.
I selected the link and turned all items off and set it to Hide and it is gone now.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have an H25 with 0x97f connected to an SD tv. Since updating, they seem to have changed the SD mode. Every channel has black bars and I can see the whole HD screen. I don't think it was like that before.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

macnicol said:


> Experiences frequent freezes to my HR24/500 since the SW updates. Have to reset using the red reset button. Anyone having these issues?


Yes.  I guess I got too spoiled by the 5 months of no software updates and relative stability.

In addition I'm now experiencing that the 30 second skip button will randomly take the DVRed program to the end and stop it from playing instead of skipping 30 seconds ahead and I am back to tons of random 1-2 second tiling and audio drop-outs.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

DJ Lon said:


> Yes.  I guess I got too spoiled by the 5 months of no software updates and relative stability.
> 
> In addition I'm now experiencing that the 30 second skip button will randomly take the DVRed program to the end and stop it from playing instead of skipping 30 seconds ahead and I am back to tons of random 1-2 second tiling and audio drop-outs.


Do you have a different remote you could try?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DJ Lon said:


> In addition I'm now experiencing that the 30 second skip button will randomly take the DVRed program to the end and stop it from playing instead of skipping 30 seconds ahead and I am back to tons of random 1-2 second tiling and audio drop-outs.


That usually happens when you press and hold the "advanced" button. It does not take to much effort.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

0x97f: New batteries. Oftentimes I must press the FFWD button as many as five times to get my HR24 to start fast forwarding. When I highlight PLAY for a particular video, I *always *must press the SELECT button twice befor the video starts to play. .


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> 0x97f: New batteries. Oftentimes I must press the FFWD button as many as five times to get my HR24 to start fast forwarding. When I highlight PLAY for a particular video, I *always *must press the SELECT button twice befor the video starts to play. .


24-500 by any chance?

Rich


----------



## acmdude (May 15, 2010)

I just got my receiver replaced with an HR24-500 and like it very much, except that the "Record" light is so dim that I can't tell when it's recording unless I get right up next to the receiver. I've looked and don't see anyway to make it brighter. Is that just the way it is?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

acmdude said:


> I just got my receiver replaced with an HR24-500 and like it very much, except that the "Record" light is so dim that I can't tell when it's recording unless I get right up next to the receiver. I've looked and don't see anyway to make it brighter. Is that just the way it is?


Yep, they are small and dim for sure.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acmdude said:


> I just got my receiver replaced with an HR24-500 and like it very much, except that the "Record" light is so dim that I can't tell when it's recording unless I get right up next to the receiver. I've looked and don't see anyway to make it brighter. Is that just the way it is?


No way to make it brighter.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> No way to make it brighter.


Would it look brighter if the blue circle around it was off and does that go off by adjusting the light with the large arrows in the center of the receiver ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Would it look brighter if the blue circle around it was off and does that go off by adjusting the light with the large arrows in the center of the receiver ?


Well, it looks brighter if your turn off the light as well.... I think that is just semantics


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Yep, they are small and dim for sure.


Like that much better than the yellow spotlite my 20-700 displays when recording.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Would it look brighter if the blue circle around it was off and does that go off by adjusting the light with the large arrows in the center of the receiver ?


I think it's easier to see if the blue lights are left on. Adjusting the blue light has no effect on the recording light.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I think it's easier to see if the blue lights are left on. Adjusting the blue light has no effect on the recording light.
> 
> Rich


I just was thinking that if the blue light was not there that it would be the only light on the receiver and easy to spot.
I will have to get down on the floor and play with the buttons to see if I can get my blue lights to turn off.
I think it probably has to do with your eyesight and astigmatism, etc. I know that if I take off my glasses I can see as many as 4 red LEDs on my Samsung and there really is only 1.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I just was thinking that if the blue light was not there that it would be the only light on the receiver and easy to spot.
> I will have to get down on the floor and play with the buttons to see if I can get my blue lights to turn off.
> I think it probably has to do with your eyesight and astigmatism, etc. I know that if I take off my glasses I can see as many as 4 red LEDs on my Samsung and there really is only 1.


I gotta look hard to see if my 24s are recording if I don't have the blue lights on, which is normal for me, but if they are on the contrast of blue and red (or whatever color the recording light is) seems to make the recording lite show up better. Seems to me, anyhow.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I gotta look hard to see if my 24s are recording if I don't have the blue lights on, which is normal for me, but if they are on the contrast of blue and red (or whatever color the recording light is) seems to make the recording lite show up better. Seems to me, anyhow.
> 
> Rich


You are correct.
That was hard getting up off the floor. LOL. Then I could not get the lights back on. ARRRRHH. Had to reset the receiver. Bad timing, it started to rain and I lost the signal while it was restarting. No telling what a mess I have now. Probably have to do a clearmybox when the weather clears up.
Oh well.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, it appears my reset went alright even in the rain and loss of signal.

I have said this before and I will now repeat it.
When you reset the receiver now it clears the guide data . You do not have to do it twice any more.
When I checked my receiver just now it only had about 5 hours of programming in the guide.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> You are correct.
> That was hard getting up off the floor. LOL. Then I could not get the lights back on. ARRRRHH. Had to reset the receiver. Bad timing, it started to rain and I lost the signal while it was restarting. No telling what a mess I have now. Probably have to do a clearmybox when the weather clears up.
> Oh well.


You can turn the blue lights on just as you turn them off. Don't you just love it when you get "Perfect Stormed"? Happens to me way too much.

Rich


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

"24-500 by any chance?" Yes. And furthermore, I must always press the RRWD button three time or more before the HR24 will start to FFWD. Thanks, Rich.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> You can turn the blue lights on just as you turn them off. Don't you just love it when you get "Perfect Stormed"? Happens to me way too much.
> 
> Rich


The problem with that is the lack of buttons you can feel. I could not find the buttons to press once the lights were out on the front.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> "24-500 by any chance?" Yes. And furthermore, I must always press the RRWD button three time or more before the HR24 will start to FFWD. Thanks, Rich.


If you have that 24-500's remote in RF mode, switch it to IR mode. I had the same problems with two stacked 24-500s and putting them in IR mode solved those problems. If you have it in IR switch it to RF and see if that works better. If neither method works, you'll probably have to wait for the next update.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> The problem with that is the lack of buttons you can feel. I could not find the buttons to press once the lights were out on the front.


Yup, the buttons that were on the 20-700s are gone and the front panels are now touch panels. I had the same problems. A flashlight helps.

Rich


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Having a problem with my 24-500 freezing up since 0x97f download on 4/8/15. 

Both the IR remote and the front panel buttons are unresponsive. RBR needed to get any response from the unit. Behavior returns to normal following reboot. 

Has happened at least 3 times in the past few weeks.

Anyone else?

(Should have mentioned - I also have a 24-200 @ 0x97f that is not exhibiting freezes)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Leftcoastdave said:


> Having a problem with my 24-500 freezing up since 0x97f download on 4/8/15.
> 
> Both the IR remote and the front panel buttons are unresponsive. RBR needed to get any response from the unit. Behavior returns to normal following reboot.
> 
> ...


Aside from putting the remote in RF mode, there's not much you can do except wait for the next update. One thing from your post: are the blue lights lit on the front panel when the panel isn't responding?

You could also put an external HDD on the 500 and see if that works correctly. If it does, your internal HDD might be shot (the freezes led me to this) and the external can be used.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> 0x97f: New batteries. Oftentimes I must press the FFWD button as many as five times to get my HR24 to start fast forwarding. When I highlight PLAY for a particular video, I *always *must press the SELECT button twice befor the video starts to play. .


When you press a button on your remote look to see if the light on the receiver flashes. If it does not then you might have IR interference.
After you do that, if the light does not blink, turn off the TV with it's remote and then press the buttons on the remote. See if they blink with each press now.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Leftcoastdave said:


> Having a problem with my 24-500 freezing up since 0x97f download on 4/8/15.
> 
> Both the IR remote and the front panel buttons are unresponsive. RBR needed to get any response from the unit. Behavior returns to normal following reboot.
> 
> ...


See post #52.

In addition to that, have you tried the search for CLEARMYBOX and let it do it's thing ? It clears out everything except your recordings and settings and starts fresh. It can take up to 48 hours for all Guide data and graphics to reload.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Rich said:


> > Having a problem with my 24-500 freezing up since 0x97f download on 4/8/15.
> >
> > Both the IR remote and the front panel buttons are unresponsive. RBR needed to get any response from the unit. Behavior returns to normal following reboot.
> >
> ...


The blue lights are lit. Guess I will have to tough it out until the next update. Fortunately this is the least used DVR in our configuration. A simple RBR is anoying but tolerable.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Leftcoastdave said:


> The blue lights are lit. Guess I will have to tough it out until the next update. Fortunately this is the least used DVR in our configuration. A simple RBR is anoying but tolerable.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


The blue lights on the front panel being lit is a good thing. That means your power supply is good. The freezing would bother me, that's a symptom of a bad HDD in some instances. I'd be putting an external HDD on that HR for sure. Good tool to use to determine if the internal HDD is going south. I realize that screws up any recordings you have on the HR, but at least you'd know it was the HDD causing the freezeups and not the HR itself.

Does seem suspicious that it began to happen right after an update, maybe waiting for a new update, if you can, would be the easiest thing to do.

Rich


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Rich said:


> The blue lights on the front panel being lit is a good thing. That means your power supply is good. The freezing would bother me, that's a symptom of a bad HDD in some instances. I'd be putting an external HDD on that HR for sure. Good tool to use to determine if the internal HDD is going south. I realize that screws up any recordings you have on the HR, but at least you'd know it was the HDD causing the freezeups and not the HR itself.
> 
> Does seem suspicious that it began to happen right after an update, maybe waiting for a new update, if you can, would be the easiest thing to do.
> 
> Rich


I appreciate your advice and counsel.

I will probably stay the course until a software update for two reasons. I suspect the 0x97f update is the culprit. And nothing on the target DVR is mission critical. This DVR is used for post theater run movies to watch when the networks and cable channels are in summer hiatus. Most of the recorded content can be recovered via On Demand because we do not do PPV.

Regarding our other well behaved DVR's, we time shift all of our weekly content. Believe me if we were at risk of missing the next Game of Thrones or Masterpiece Classic, I would be all over this problem like white on rice. My marital unit would be pretty upset if we were to miss GOT or Schitt's Creek due to a bad DVR.

Dave


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Leftcoastdave said:


> I appreciate your advice and counsel.
> 
> I will probably stay the course until a software update for two reasons. I suspect the 0x97f update is the culprit. And nothing on the target DVR is mission critical. This DVR is used for post theater run movies to watch when the networks and cable channels are in summer hiatus. Most of the recorded content can be recovered via On Demand because we do not do PPV.
> 
> ...


Might take a couple updates to fix the problem. Gotta have patience. When you see a lot of updates in a short period of time, it seems to mean they're aware of the problems and are trying to fix them.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Leftcoastdave said:


> I appreciate your advice and counsel.
> 
> I will probably stay the course until a software update for two reasons. I suspect the 0x97f update is the culprit. And nothing on the target DVR is mission critical. This DVR is used for post theater run movies to watch when the networks and cable channels are in summer hiatus. Most of the recorded content can be recovered via On Demand because we do not do PPV.
> 
> ...


GOT and anything else HBO is never a concern, since they immediately make it all available forever on demand, and via HBO Go....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> GOT and anything else HBO is never a concern, since they immediately make it all available forever on demand, and via HBO Go....


I've been watching GOT on HBO Go and it's PQ is much better than what D* puts out. The HBO Go app is a bit wonky, but not as wonky as D*'s VoD. I lose HBO June 6 and that should take me to about the time Apple comes out with the new Apple TV box or Cablevision finally comes out with a way to use it. Since the Fire TV boxes I have already have both the HBO and Showtime apps I'm hoping they'll get HBO Go and whatever Showtime is calling its new app. If they don't come with any time commitments that would be perfect. I was worried about missing fights, but after watching that terrible Klitschko fight the other day, I don't really care.

Rich


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Rich said:


> If you have that 24-500's remote in RF mode, switch it to IR mode. I had the same problems with two stacked 24-500s and putting them in IR mode solved those problems. If you have it in IR switch it to RF and see if that works better. If neither method works, you'll probably have to wait for the next update.
> 
> Rich


Thanks, Rich. I remember doing this before with some HR24 issues and it worked. My problem is I like to recored stuff from my HR24 to my computer through my Hauppauge HD PVR, and my computer is not within IR eyesight of the HR24. I'll have to live with the problem until the update. It seems to me that with just about every DTV software update, they introduce as many new problems as they fix old ones. What do you think? Thanks., .


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

My HR21-200 and Hr21-100 have started to drop off the WHDVR network. The first did it Sunday and the second on Monday. I haven't seen that happen in a very long time. rebooting them gets them back.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

acmdude said:


> I just got my receiver replaced with an HR24-500 and like it very much, except that the "Record" light is so dim that I can't tell when it's recording unless I get right up next to the receiver. I've looked and don't see anyway to make it brighter. Is that just the way it is?


Wouldn't it be easier to hit List- you'll not only see it's recording, but what it's recording.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Thanks, Rich. I remember doing this before with some HR24 issues and it worked. My problem is I like to recored stuff from my HR24 to my computer through my Hauppauge HD PVR, and my computer is not within IR eyesight of the HR24. I'll have to live with the problem until the update. It seems to me that with just about every DTV software update, they introduce as many new problems as they fix old ones. _*What do you think?*_ Thanks., .


Seems like every NR brings problems to some people. Then they fix the problems, but what happens to those affected HRs? That's the big question. In my case, patience has usually prevailed, but I have a lot of HRs and having one wonky HR doesn't bother us very much. I haven't had to replace an HR (furiously knocking on wood right now) for well over two years. They do seem to fix the problems given time.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to hit List- you'll not only see it's recording, but what it's recording.


If this keeps up, we'll be back to the recording button "spotlight" on the 20-700s. That's the worst thing about the 20-700s. Your suggestion is the most valid one I've seen. And it's easy.

Rich


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I just noticed that one of my programs scheded to record from my SERIES MANAGER wasn't recording. That program and many others are scheduled in the guide, but the orange ball is now absent for all of them. I went to my SERIES MANAGER and discovered that all of the programs in the SERIES MANAGER show zero up-and-coming shows to be recorded, although, as I said, many episodes of these programs are scheduled in the guide. Somehow 0x97f failes to acknowledge the SERIES MANAGER, at least with my HR24.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I just noticed that one of my programs scheded to record from my SERIES MANAGER wasn't recording. That program and many others are scheduled in the guide, but the orange ball is now absent for all of them. I went to my SERIES MANAGER and discovered that all of the programs in the SERIES MANAGER show zero up-and-coming shows to be recorded, although, as I said, many episodes of these programs are scheduled in the guide. Somehow 0x97f failes to acknowledge the SERIES MANAGER, at least with my HR24.


If you have it set to record only New Episodes, maybe repeats are all that's scheduled right now.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Mabe you're righ because all Dick Van **** shows are all repeats, many times over. On the other hand, there are many 6 Million Dollar Man shows cooming up that I know I haven't seen_._ Maybe it's just a coincidence with the new software.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> jibberyerkibber, on 20 May 2015 - 08:02 AM, said:
> 
> I just noticed that one of my programs scheded to record from my SERIES MANAGER wasn't recording. That program and many others are scheduled in the guide, but the orange ball is now absent for all of them. I went to my SERIES MANAGER and discovered that all of the programs in the SERIES MANAGER show zero up-and-coming shows to be recorded, although, as I said, many episodes of these programs are scheduled in the guide. Somehow 0x97f failes to acknowledge the SERIES MANAGER, at least with my HR24.


I have seen this happen before for some reason after a firmware update. There is something corrupt, or some other/additional series data is added to the description that causes the series manager to not recognize the new shows as being a part of the same series that the was being shown when you added the show to the series manager. I recommend you delete the entry from the series manager and recreate it and the problem should disappear.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

After my post, I did check my SERIES MANAGER settings and the SERIES MANGAER is set to record BOTH, i.e. both the new programs and the re-runs. I will follow your advice Godfather and post the results. Thanks!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I went to my HR24 SERIES MANAGER and deleted everything. Then I went to the regular PROGRAM GUIDE and found the Dick Van Dye show. I pressed the RECORD BUTTON twice, then went forward through the PROGRAM GUIDE. Every Dick Van **** show for the next ten days had the triple orange balls. That's good. Then I went to the PROGRAM GUIDE again. The Dick Van **** show was listed, but it said there was only one upcoming episode, not the 20 mentioned and marked to record in the PROGRAM GUIDE. Remember my PROGRAM GUIDE is set to record both new and re-run episodes. Then I set another program to record all the upcoming episodes in the GUIDE and all of the episodes were counted in the PROGRAM GUIDE. Go figure. My HR24 PROGRAM GUIDE simply doesn't like the Dick Van **** show I guess. BTW: does anyone else find that oftentimes that when you press the RECORD button to record a show that's listed in the list yielded by a SEARCH that the orange ball doesn't appear? If I scroll to a different page, then the orange ball finally does appear. I get this on my HR34, too..


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I always program from the Guide, even after using Search. 

BTW, so many caps make it hard for some of us to read. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Overnight my HR24 decided in the future it would perform all functions except playback recorded programs. Finding this unacceptable I did a software reset and after its usual gyrations it presented me with an advanced diagnostics screen I had never seen and had no idea how to use. I exited from that screen and the re-start process continued. When that completed everything seems normal and the receiver is working fine. I guess it was just tired of playing recordings for a while but now has decided to get back with the program.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Any chance you could have hit Select during the reboot?


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

If you mean to bring up the advanced diagnostic screen, I actually started the reboot sequence on the HR24 and then switched to an HR20 and didn't go back to the HR24 until I thought it would have had enough time to finish the reboot. Once I chose to exit the advanced diagnostics screen the reboot proceeded normally.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jon J said:


> Overnight my HR24 decided in the future it would perform all functions except playback recorded programs. Finding this unacceptable I did a software reset and after its usual gyrations it presented me with an advanced diagnostics screen I had never seen and had no idea how to use. I exited from that screen and the re-start process continued. When that completed everything seems normal and the receiver is working fine. I guess it was just tired of playing recordings for a while but now has decided to get back with the program.


24-500 by any chance? One of mine did that for about a year every time I rebooted it. Then it got tired of playing with my mind and stopped.

Rich


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like all my HR24's got 0X994 this morning, and it seems a little snappier with the remote so far.

I bet Stu is working on the release notes as I speak.......Stu?


----------



## Oli74 (Nov 19, 2014)

codespy said:


> Looks like all my HR24's got 0X994 this morning, and it seems a little snappier with the remote so far.
> 
> I bet Stu is working on the release notes as I speak.......Stu?


HR24/100? or another set up box . My HR24/100 was updated back in April

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

codespy said:


> Looks like all my HR24's got 0X994 this morning, and it seems a little snappier with the remote so far.
> 
> I bet Stu is working on the release notes as I speak.......Stu?


I got it this morning. I just did a reset of the receiver ( I always reset after a new version is installed ). It will take a day or 2 to rebuild. I will report back with any problems or improvements that I notice.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Oli74 said:


> HR24/100? or another set up box . My HR24/100 was updated back in April
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got 0x994 on all my HR24-100's. Still on 0x097F on my two new HR24-200's I just got 1.5 weeks ago.


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> GOT and anything else HBO is never a concern, since they immediately make it all available forever on demand, and via HBO Go....


Except for the fact that all DTV On Demand has audio dropouts making the shows barely watcheable. I'm surpirsed HBO, etc allows DTV to get away with ruining their On-Demand Content.

Also, since this doesn't happen when you download a PPV Movie it show that DTV is actually capable. It's too bad they don't care much about the quality of their On-Demand content.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

davahad said:


> Except for the fact that all DTV On Demand has audio dropouts making the shows barely watcheable.


I don't have that problem at all.

What's your setup? HDMI? Component? Is your receiver connected to an AV sound system or is it directly to your TV?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> I don't have that problem at all.
> 
> What's your setup? HDMI? Component? Is your receiver connected to an AV sound system or is it directly to your TV?


Yeah and what area is he from? That's not true at all for me either. On any on demand stuff. It's not a universal thing. It's something weird that only hits some.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

HR24-200 
0x994
*Report: 20150626-244C*

Halt and Catch Fire (only the latest episode from 6/21) was not showing in folder on HR24, appeared as recorded in History with the option to Play. Sent report. After successively sending a report, then performed a menu reset, after reset the episode appeared in the folder.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Also, davahad, are you downloading or streaming?


----------



## macnicol (Mar 15, 2015)

Leftcoastdave said:


> Having a problem with my 24-500 freezing up since 0x97f download on 4/8/15.
> 
> Both the IR remote and the front panel buttons are unresponsive. RBR needed to get any response from the unit. Behavior returns to normal following reboot.
> 
> ...


Yes. I've had the same issue for the past 2 months. Blue lights are on but receiver not responsive to remote or front buttons. Have to use red button reset to reactivate. Hard drive is almost empty.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

macnicol said:


> Yes. I've had the same issue for the past 2 months. Blue lights are on but receiver not responsive to remote or front buttons. Have to use red button reset to reactivate. Hard drive is almost empty.


Next time it does that, use the TV remote and turn the TV off for a minute and see if the DTV receiver works again.
IR interference can lock up a receiver.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

jimmie57 said:


> Next time it does that, use the TV remote and turn the TV off for a minute and see if the DTV receiver works again.
> IR interference can lock up a receiver.


I am pretty certain the problem is caused by a corrupted download. In my situation the problem comes and goes but invariably the HR24 is frozen following a download. Power toggling the TV via a remote control has no effect. RBR restores normal operation. YMMV.

Dave


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I had my first problem since I got my HR24 3 years ago.
When I pressed the FF button and let it run for about 10-20 seconds it immediately jumped to the end of the progress bar and asked if I wanted to Delete it.
As soon as I pressed the Rewind button it jumped all the way back to where it jumped from in the first place.
I tried the 30 second Slip / Skip and it did the same thing.

I reset the receiver and it cleared up the problem.


----------



## tecfall (Sep 1, 2015)

What is the most recent firmware update for the HR44-700?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tecfall said:


> What is the most recent firmware update for the HR44-700?


http://www.redh.com/dtv/


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've had no problems in the 3.5 years I've had this HR44-200 until now. When we watch live programming we randomly experience loss of picture and audio as if the box or TV were turned off. If we press the Guide button or enter a channel number on the remote everything is fine after changing the channel, you cannot bring up the guide and select the channel it was tuned to, that is still black without audio. This seems to be occurring more frequently so unless there is a "fix" I'm assuming I will need to call for a new Genie but I'm hoping to avoid that as I suspect there is still no way to transfer all of our recorded programs/movies to a new Genie.

Any ideas or help?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Homebrew101 said:


> I've had no problems in the 3.5 years I've had this HR44-200 until now. When we watch live programming we randomly experience loss of picture and audio as if the box or TV were turned off. If we press the Guide button or enter a channel number on the remote everything is fine after changing the channel, you cannot bring up the guide and select the channel it was tuned to, that is still black without audio. This seems to be occurring more frequently so unless there is a "fix" I'm assuming I will need to call for a new Genie but I'm hoping to avoid that as I suspect there is still no way to transfer all of our recorded programs/movies to a new Genie.
> 
> Any ideas or help?


Have you tried resetting the receiver Either- doing a red button reset or Thru the menu Setting- -Reset-restart receiver?


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Have you tried resetting the receiver Either- doing a red button reset or Thru the menu Setting- -Reset-restart receiver?


I did not think of that before you posted but have since tried that and am still experiencing the same problem. I suspect the receiver is slowly dying so we are viewing as much of the recorded items so when it does die we won't lose many.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Homebrew101 said:


> I did not think of that before you posted but have since tried that and am still experiencing the same problem. I suspect the receiver is slowly dying so we are viewing as much of the recorded items so when it does die we won't lose many.


Others appear to be having this problem also.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/220335-daily-lockup-on-hr44700/


----------

